# Does your company have a commuting club or offer incentives for commuters?



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello - In efforts to become a more 'green' company, we are beginning to focus on educating our employees on the benefits of commuting and are encouraging them to commute to work by bike.

Does your company offer any incentives for commuters (monetary, rewards programs, showers, lockers, etc.)?? Would love to hear some ideas of programs that are motivating and actually work to encourage commuting. 

Thanks!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I save money by commuting by bike so I can keep being underpaid at my job. Is that an incentive?


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

Schmucker said:


> I save money by commuting by bike so I can keep being underpaid at my job. Is that an incentive?


LOL....thats gotta be one the best posts ive ever seen. :thumbsup:

They tried something like that at my work. It didnt work. There just to many people that just dont see the benefit of commuting. I find it very sad that a program like that doesnt work. I might be sterotyping, but think these are the same type of people that give you "the finger" and cut you off on the way to work on your bike.


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

norm said:


> LOL....thats gotta be one the best posts ive ever seen. :thumbsup:
> 
> They tried something like that at my work. It didnt work. There just to many people that just dont see the benefit of commuting. I find it very sad that a program like that doesnt work. I might be sterotyping, but think these are the same type of people that give you "the finger" and cut you off on the way to work on your bike.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Commuting isn't for everyone. I think at my company there are some people that might try it, especially if the incentives were right. At least the company sees it as an option, and on they think it is worth supporting.

Anyone else have any experience with commuting initiatives at your work?


----------



## citybiker (Mar 20, 2008)

My company supports alternative commuting by providing a bike rack and by offering a local transit pass (bus, light rail) at a tremendous discount. All buses and light rail trains are bicycle friendly. My monthly pass is $24.00. By using blended transportation modes (bike, bus, light rail) I am able to travel all over Denver seamlessly, and in many cases quicker than if in a "coffin" (car).


----------



## flash5twelve (Nov 7, 2007)

I initiated a commuter program at my work about a year ago. Our community had one, but it was cut because of funding. I did some research into it, and proposed it to my boss. We pay $1.00 for every day that you ride your bike to work. We keep track of trips and miles and award prizes to the riders with the most number of trips and also for the most miles ridden (given that someone who has a two mile commute is more likely to ride than someone riding 20 miles.) 

Points are earned for every trip. One point per bike ride or walk, and a half point per bus or carpool. One dollar is paid for every point earned.

In it's first year it was very successful.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

No incentives here....it took bikes getting stolen for them to put in a bike rack. 

Now that we have one, we'll likely need a second before the summer is up as I already know of enough people in my office alone (we share the building with 3 other companies) to fill the rack when they start commuting.

My main personal incentives are getting in shape and being faster in getting home...traffic is nasty at quitting time and I often pass many co-workers as they sit in their cars waiting for traffic.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm in the Armed Forces so we have showers and lockers at work. I don't shower in the morning unless it's hot out and we aren't there yet here in Edmonton. When I was over at the helo squadron we had a covered bike rack which was nice, Also on the base there is never any need to lock your bike, and this goes double for my fixie which scares regular people. We have a program that awards points for running, biking, etc so many km's but I am too lazy to keep track. You can get a bronze, silver, or gold certificate though. 

Give them a secure, safe place to lock there bikes. The lack of showers also discourages some so give them a shower and lockers if you can. I have heard of companies that will give money towards a bike if the employee commutes on it. 

Best thing would be to mock those who drive their lazy ass to work.


----------



## Industrial (Jul 9, 2007)

I get no incentives to ride to work but there are no downsides either. This is the way I see my commuting situation(I don't work in a bike shop btw):

1. I get to bring my bike into work with me so it's 100% secure. Security is very key! 

2. There are lockers and showers here too. This is also very important to commuters.

3. If there is something wrong with my bike, I have access to a bike stand and all the tools I need to fix my bike at work. I like this but it's probably overkill.

4. There is a commuting/cycling club of sorts. Nothing official but I know everyone at my worksite that commutes or is an avid cyclist. There are enough of us that none of us get looked at weird anymore. This definitely helps.

I don't need a monetary incentive. I save around a little more than a gallon of gas for everyday I commute based on my 4 cylinder subcompacts gas mileage. I save one round trip through a toll-booth as well. This ends up being $5 per day I commute. So around $80 a month for me since I try to ride 4 days a week. This doesn't take into account the reduced wear and tear on my car which is probably considerable. Also, I'm keeping my body in shape which is really priceless.


----------



## x-ker (Jul 12, 2006)

I get access to my underground parking lot (secure, keycard access - only given to those riding or allowed to park down there) where they have taken out a few parking stalls and put in some bike racks. Also get access to a shower facility with lockers which is a very nice bonus. 

As an avid rider, I would be riding in even without these facilities and amenities and it seems like your company is trying to encourage more people to go the green route (people who are currently driving) and also trying to get more people to change their current habits. 

Depending on the number of people in the company perhaps try to start up a good natured challenge between the different departments. Walking or biking in to work gets 3 points, catching a bus or other transit gets 2 points, carpooling gets 1 point, and driving in by yourself gets -1 point. Based on points per number of people in a department offer a bonus every month (free lunch, get out 2 hours early on Friday, etc.). 

Individually it's hard to enlighten people on the benefits of not driving to work, but when you get peoples competitive spirits into it you may have a better chance of peer pressure helping you out. ("C'mon Jim, if you'd have cought the bus in this month we could have won our group a free lunch. We need your help next week if we're going to have a chance of winning").

Like I said, as an avid rider I'm going to be commuting in no matter what, but I'd love to be able to change the minds of the people that are currently driving in by themselves.


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

The incentives will need to be good. In all the places I've worked, I think the majority of the people are too lazy or too hardheaded to even try riding to work. People are very strange and sometimes think it will hurt their image becuase it makes them look dorky or look like that guy who rides his bike becuase of a DUI. Then they think, it's too far or the weather sucks or this or that. The excuses never end. Offer good incentives that will piss off the people who don't ride, like letting those who ride leave early on a weekly basis or let them come in later. Or provide points toward earning things like money, but I think office equipment would catch on quicker. If you offer something like a new computer chair, or a 28" monitor to whoever hits x-miles or x-commutes first. You would have to cap the mileage though as some people will blow everyone else away on purpose and discourage others to try.


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the input! Some great ideas - I really like the idea of a points system for all 'non car' commuting options. I know that not everyone in the office is going to change their habits, but if we can create more interest through a competition of sorts, I think some people will. 

Keep the ideas coming if you have more! Once again, I really appreciate the ideas.


----------



## gganio (Apr 22, 2007)

Right now I work for FIAT here in Italy. They tell me that there are incentives in their German branch, but only during the summer. No incentives here in Italy. In any case the $8/gal gasoline is a good enough incentive !!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We feel it as $16/gal since our salary is about 50% then US one.
They still have the bike parking lots from the 1940s. So, pretty nice bike parking lots. We are little by little going back to fill them up as in the 40s.


----------



## Triple b (Dec 14, 2007)

utsnowgirl said:


> Hello - In efforts to become a more 'green' company, we are beginning to focus on educating our employees on the benefits of commuting and are encouraging them to commute to work by bike.
> 
> Does your company offer any incentives for commuters (monetary, rewards programs, showers, lockers, etc.)?? Would love to hear some ideas of programs that are motivating and actually work to encourage commuting.
> 
> Thanks!


The only thing I get when I ride my MTB to work is funny looks  from my boss and some of my co-workers. :madman:


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Triple b said:


> The only thing I get when I ride my MTB to work is funny looks  from my boss and some of my co-workers. :madman:


Funny, that's about what I get right now too, but I really want to change that perception. With gas prices on the rise this summer, I'm hoping that more people will be willing to at least try riding their bike to work.


----------



## mt bk (Jun 2, 2006)

*Incentives???*

Incentives are for carpoolers and busriders. Companies can usually get a tax break or government reimbursement for those people, but not for cyclists. When I get to work, I sneak my bike into a closet, and hope nobody sees me in my cycling gettup before I hustle off to the bathrooms to change. If I'm caught, its a flip between getting a blank stare, or being questioned on how far I ride, followed by "wow, thats a long way." These are incentives to NOT RIDE, fotunately, riding is so much fun, I can't stop.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

The job I am at offers free commuter passes i.e, BART and Caltrain (Bay Area, CA). I used to use it all the time but I moved closer to work so I can just bike now.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Our office offers a commuter challenge every year with prizes including TVs, bikes, lap top computers. The program lasts 3 months i think then prizes are randomly given out. I would participate if we ever got a bike rack. Kind of pointless to ride if you have no where to put your bike


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

How about docking the pay of anyone who drives by $10 a day. If that doesn't get people riding...


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

I'm happy my company has lockers, showers and bike racks. That's enough incentive for me... but I wouldn't complain if they gave me $$$ to bike to work!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

My current employer offers incentives only for public transportation. Past employers of mine would do monthly prize drawings for anyone who took alternative transportion during the month (bikes, car pool, bus, electric golf carts, etc). It was fun.


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

My company gives out movie tickets. 1 ticket for riding up to 7 days a month and 2 tickets for anything over 7 days. I tried to talk them into miles - maybe 2 tickets if you ride over 100 miles a month - (we have one rider whose round-trip is 36 miles) but they have no concept of riding - they just do it as part of their HR thing.

Still better than a flat tire in 100 degree heat....


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

my work will by you a bus pass if you give up your parking space.
Maybe they should do something for me, but i dont wanna give up my parking space.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Oct 18, 2006)

tons of credit to your company for the progressive thinking. i wish my company had any sort of forsight. nice work


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I won a bike horn this week after participating in "Bike-to-Work" day.

[yawn]

Meanwhile, nothing else. I asked for some office furniture to be removed from my office to help me fit my bike in my office - no dice, plus some attitude. No help from my employer, my local government, or the federal government. In fact, I just noticed the feds will let you deduct your abortion costs, but not your new commuter bike - too bad I'm a responsible citizen instead of a stupid promiscuous chic!


----------



## little_engine_that_could (Apr 23, 2008)

My work's got nothin'. But if more people started riding, I bet something would develop....

@Ryder1:
A little bitter there, Ryder1? Because, obviously, a woman who has had an abortion can't be a responsible citizen. And only a "stupid promiscuous chic'' would ever have one anyway. Certainly not your sister, mother, girlfriend, wife, or about a third of all women in the United States.

Sorry to be harsh, but you came across kinda ignorant and sexist. I'm sure that's not how you meant it.

Check the link:
http://rossdouthat.theatlantic.com/archives/2007/06/abortion_by_the_numbers.php


----------



## unison21 (May 14, 2008)

my office just proposed an alternative transportation incentive.. The amount is uncertain right now. I have a reserved spot that they pay about $280 per month which I really enjoy and I like the convenience of being able to drive to work when I need to. I asked them if it meant i'd get the amount they pay for my parking spot if I commuted on bike and they said it wouldn't be the full amount, but much less. That would mean if it were raining and I had to drive I wouldn't have a parking spot. So for me, I don't know if its worth it to give up that parking for just a small incentive.


----------



## SpankyCSW (May 8, 2008)

I live in a *very* rural area. However, my work is only about a mile from my home. I work at a community bank as a loan officer, and I have been very frustrated by the lack of support I've received for commuting by bike. Some of my coworkers applaud me, but most make fun. My boss has already told me to take it outside after I parked it in my office for a week (even though it's nicer than many of the junker cars our customers drive and by no means in anyone's way). There are no racks to lock it up to, no place to clean up (unless a whore's bath in the men's room counts) and no lockers. It's very discouraging.

I'm not saving the world or that much money by commuting that short of a distance. The incentive for me has been purely physical fitness. A happy sidenote, living in the country, I get to smell the flowers and honeysuckle this time of year. Can't do that in my truck.

I'm jealous of you Metro area folks. At least the people in your towns have seen a bike commuter before.

Spanky - Perryville, Arkansas


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (May 19, 2008)

elvez said:


> my work will by you a bus pass if you give up your parking space.
> Maybe they should do something for me, but i dont wanna give up my parking space.


thats really cool of your employer...good idea


----------



## compNeo (Jan 7, 2008)

At my company we get paid $1/trip no more than $2/day for cycling, carpooling, or mass transit. We get paid out quarterly. We don't have lockers, but we have showers and bike hooks lining the walls.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ryder1: I just noticed the feds will let you deduct your abortion costs, but not your new commuter bike - too bad I'm a responsible citizen instead of a stupid promiscuous chic!



little_engine_that_could said:


> A little bitter there, Ryder1? Because, obviously, a woman who has had an abortion can't be a responsible citizen. And only a "stupid promiscuous chic'' would ever have one anyway. Certainly not your sister, mother, girlfriend, wife, or about a third of all women in the United States.


It boils down to what the government is supporting/subsidzing.

I'm pro-choice, and realize abortions are common, but the fact that the responsible choice of commuting by bike is not subsidized while the irresponsible choices that lead to an abortion are subsidized is a bit disconcerting, no?


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

so my work is now participating with other large corporations and the city a "Walk and Roll" contest.
we are giving some sweet prizes, ipods, $100 gift certificates and some random drawing prizes in the catorgories of biking, walking, bussing and carpooling. 
I had the biking one locked up till one guy here has startedd bussing in and biking home, 18 miles.
beats my 12. humm, anybody know where I can find Tanya Hardings ex?


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the responses! It's been awesome to hear that there are quite a few companies out there that offer incentives for using alternative methods of transportation. With gas prices on the rise, I'm hoping that others will be motivated to change their habits and carpool, use public transportation, or ride their bikes to work. 

I've proposed a "commuter challenge" contest that would last throughout the summer with weekly prizes and a grand prize at the end. 

I've been out of the office for a month (yep - another cool benefit my company offers. Every 5 years, you get a 4 week paid sabbatical on top of your regular vacation!) but return on Tuesday. Hopefully, the challenge has been approved!

Thanks again!


----------



## McLovin (Sep 7, 2007)

At my company, the four C-level executives (of which I am one) all ride their bikes to work on a regular basis. At minimum this provides a good example and demonstrates that it is acceptable and even encouraged. We allow people to store their bikes in the building. We have showers in the office. We have closets for people to leave fresh clothing in. It has been this way for a couple years, but only now with Gas topping $4/gallon are people beginning to take it seriously.

We've considered offering items like helmets and lights to employees who will commit to bike commuting a minimum number of days per year but quite frankly I'm skeptical that many people would follow through. I also think that the cost of gas is the least of reasons people should ride their bikes to work. It takes a lot of gas savings to pay for a decent commuting setup and year-round gear. I think people should do it because it is good for your body, your mind, and the environment. I'll stop their before I go into a tree-hugging tirade about how bikes could save the world. 

In the words of Mrs. Lovejoy, "THINK OF THE CHILDREN !!!"


----------



## stinkyj (May 28, 2008)

i just took advantage of ours: $350 rebate on bike purchase for full timers. how's that?


----------



## lifelesspoet (Dec 16, 2007)

Geez guys, you are all making me Jealous. Our bike rack doubles as a dumpster fence and often time you have to be creative when those few spots are filled up. I see no shortage of bikes and even a guy in management rides one. I have asked many times too. Sometimes I wonder in my apartment building or the bike shop next door would mind if i borrowed theirs.
My best hope is to be a bit selfless and build one leave it for everyone else to use. I believe in community and my best suggestion is in addition to company incentives, offer alittle extra of yourself to help those who are on the fence. Talking with other employees about the benefits, taking pools for bike friendly additions, offering advice and mechanical skills, petitions, sugestion box, support group/riding club. Though i will say the best is when companies and employees work together on something. 
Its a strange thing about people, if you want them to do something you have to make them feel like it was their idea in the first place. So sometimes Just informing them of health benefits, enviromental impact, fun factor is a great motivator alone. How about sponsoring a weekend event for people and offer to supply bike to those who don't have one.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm lucky to work for a very proactive company when it comes to employee health and fitness. We constantly have health and nutrition seminars at work and are strongly encouraged to pursue an active lifestyle. We get a $1000.00 grant every year which can be used for just about any non work related interests , so far this has bought me a mtb hardtail which doubles as a commuter and a 08 fox 36 talas . On top of this we have a dedicated bike room with racks , lockers , security access and separate showers. I guess they think a fit and healthy worker is a more productive one , either way I'm not complaining.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

The Marine Corps gave us a 90 minute lunch break at MCAS Tustin, CA if we worked out during that time. That barely gave us time to pedal from Tustin to the beach and back. Those were my favorite lunch breaks, but it was 15 years ago.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*No Incentives for me?*

I work at the largest retail store in the country in in N.Z and they dont havean incentive,Out of 130 or so workers there is only two of us that ride to work,I work in the sports dept. so I have bike stand and tools/lube and cleaning product at my use,so even tho i have tools and stand at home I can tweak my bikes at work with a couple of spare minutes here and there.I ride to work cos I want to stay fit,save gas money,and cos since I was 3years old bikes have been my poison/passion and will always be,this year when summer comes(in winter now at least it is sub tropical)I will talk to my boss and try to make a more cycle to work friendly place,we do have national and local events to get the average joe/joeline out on a bike and also good kids programs but the problem is alot of people dont stike to it,they do a days activity and tomorrow its all back to normal and that sucks,we have showers and tons of lockers so the aminities are there and secure areas for the bikes so there wouldnt be any money spent on haveing to upgrade the building,I dont know percentages but I work it out to be around 1% of total workers cycling to work and that sucks,wish me luck and I will let you know in the future how I go


----------



## T_E (Jan 8, 2008)

No incentives for us. Although we have 1 bike room and showers, the issue is too many riders (CO) so you have to get early to get a bike hook so it's downright crowded.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

My prior company had a monthly drawing that you entered whenever you used alt. transportation. I think the town or state also gave them some kind of incentive for promoting it. 

Current company: we are moving buildings and the orignal design included 2 showers.....the showers just got cut out of the design so they could afford to provide more parking spaces. I was pretty much shut out of the discussion.....gonna be a long uphill battle here to get any program going.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Our company is forming a team and offering some excellent prizes in each category.
I would have won the bike cat but was on vacation this week, the first week.
We are really starting to get proactive around my place.
Now if they would just put in some showers.

http://www.walkandrollsa.com/


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Showers, lockers, bike lockers (not enough) and $4 per day for not driving.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Showers & bike rack.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

i work in a outdoors store/ bike shop and sadly out of the 12 staff, there are only two of us that commute  we've got lockers, a shower, and bike can bring our bikes into the basement!

its sad to see the parking lot half filled with staff cars, epically in town where you can ride from one town to the other in ~25 minutes


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Public Law 110-343 lets companies receive a tax benefit for providing a monthly subsidy to bicycle commuters. Currently, this benefit is $20 per month. Employers may reimburse employees, tax free, for “reasonable” expenses related to their bike commute, including equipment purchases, bike purchases, repairs, and storage if the bicycle is used as a “substantial part” of the commuter’s trip to work for the month.

The federal agency I work for is participating as are many other federal and state agencies. "Substantial part" of the commute can mean different things though. My job says "50% of the time". I just try to ride at least 50%+1 day of the working days in the month. I've heard of other places setting the bar as low as 5 days/month. I think the "substantial" might also be in place so people who live far from work can drive part of the way (like, outskirts of town, or just off the interstate) and then bike the rest of the distance.

Kinda funny that this ended up in the law which was actually the law for the whole TARP bailout mess. It gives new meaning to "rider bill", huh, huh!? Get it?!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Our data center has a full gym with locker room and showers. It's awesome. Our bike racks are also about 50 ft from the security desk through a glass wall


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

I get to park my bike in a corner of the conference/lunch room.

Is it safe? --- I don't even lock it...  (We're a relatively small company).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Companies get creative to support their cyclists*
DIANE JERMYN - The Globe and Mail

Shawn Bravender despises the rare day when he has to drive to work. Come rain, shine, or snow, Mr. Bravender prefers to bike 14 kilometres to his office at Stantec Inc., an engineering firm whose headquarters are in Edmonton, and who have been named as one of Canada's Greenest Employers.

With the right clothing on beneath his windbreaker, the 41-year-old avid cyclist says he's comfortable, even in Alberta's often sub-Arctic temperatures, but credits his employer's support with making his bike commute possible.

"By the time I get to the office, I'm in need of a shower, even if it's 30 below outside," says Mr. Bravender, an associate in the planning department. "Without the facilities here it would be pretty much next to impossible. My associates wouldn't want me cycling. But we have showers and lockers, a secure and heated bike lock-up in the parkade, and a bike repair stand with an air pump and tools to do fixes on the spot, so you're never stuck."

Another concern he and his fellow cyclists had was how to dress professionally, since most wear a suit and tie. As a suit isn't the sort of clothing you should throw in a backpack, Mr. Bravender used to drive in once every two weeks with his pressed shirts and suits, but the addition of a spot at the office where dry cleaning can be dropped off and picked up delivers extra incentive and convenience for everyone, including the non-cyclists.

"Four years ago, management gave me the space and a budget to put a facility together and promote it," says Mr. Bravender, who found a green dry cleaning business that picks up and delivers. "My suit is ready and waiting for me at work."

If more companies offered similar stuff, many commuters would likely switch to the bicycle to commute. But why should employers bother? Apart from the obvious reduction of carbon emissions, many say there are substantial benefits to companies that encourage workers to stop driving.

"Studies show that people who don't drive to work have increased focus at work and reduced stress levels because driving to work is a stressful activity," says Laura Franceschini, internal sustainability co-ordinator at Stantec. "If you take that stress out of someone's morning or afternoon commute, it increases their ability to concentrate, and their productivity."

Mr. Bravender says he can feel the physical and mental difference between the days when he drives the ones where he "peddles his guts out" to and from work. Although he started cycling about 16 years ago, out of necessity when he was a student, he continues to "cling to the bike" for its health benefits and as his environmental awareness has increased.

"The stress reduction is phenomenal," says Mr. Bravender. "It's a huge part of my life to stay active, reduce the impact on the environment and help out the bank account."

Ms. Franceschini credits Mr. Bravender for bringing attention to the need for more facilities for staff who use alternative transportation to get to work. Plus, the success of company initiatives such as their Cool Commute Challenge, which started as a small bike to work event in 2007, has greatly increased the number of riders at the firm. Last year, almost 100 of Stantec's 160 offices across North America participated in finding alternative forms of transportation to work - cycle, walk, public transit, car pool or telecommute - for the month of June. Many kept on cycling. The Edmonton office has had to increase their bike parking four times in the past five years to about 80 spaces.

That's an issue Beverley Townsend understands. The manager of environmental sustainability for Toronto's Sunnybrook Health Sciences Centre - another of Canada's Greenest Employers - says they're bursting at the seams with cyclists in the summer, with only a few less in the winter.

Situated on 100 acres of land with bicycle paths that lead down to Sunnybrook Park, they actively encourage cycling through their partnership with Smart Commute, a company that helps employers promote different commuter choices, and have worked to create a cycling friendly environment for both staff and the public.

"With 15 bicycle lots for 21 different buildings, we're pretty much covering all areas for staff to park their bike as opposed to parking their car," says Ms. Townsend. "We also have a bike rack map so people can find all the bike racks. They're labelled according to whether they're covered and secure or uncovered. Some are inside parking garages in a cage so you need a pass to get in. We have some fairly avid cyclists with very expensive bikes so it's an added feature for security."

Sunnybrook also offers a shower facility map so people can know where the showers are located and what the access is - whether it's open access or restricted to employees. It even includes a warning about one that's "a bit grim" with the number to call for a cleaner. Staff have also been treated to information sessions about best routes to take to get to work and flat-tire changing workshops.

The health sciences centre also promotes car pooling and is planning preferential parking for staff multi-occupancy vehicles as well as for hybrid and electric vehicles. Similarly, Stantec supports other sustainable transportation choices through a partnership with the City of Edmonton for their transit pass program. Employees are able to buy transit passes at a 25 per cent discount, with the cost shared between Stantec and the city. The company can deduct the passes automatically off their employees' payroll and track the tax implications for them for a tax credit that they can apply for.

Still, biking has one unavoidable trade-off. "I commute through what I call protected routes - I try to pick streets with low volume - particularly in the winter, to make sure there's enough room for vehicles and myself," says Mr. Bravender, who says he's had a few close calls. "I'm no stranger to cycling in traffic and I don't mind it, but my wife likes me to take every precaution that I can. You have to be very aware and very visible with your lighting system. You have to regulate how you behave on the road. You are a vehicle. But I don't perceive it to be a risky commute. The benefits far outweigh the risks."

Special to the Globe and Mail


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

I spoke with the marketing department at my employer today about a incentive program for using alternative means of transportation and they were all for it. They want me to write up a propasal for some ideas and email them in. I like the points system, and maybe a weekly/monthly drawing for some gift cards from local shops if you use alternative transportation 2 or more times a week. 
Me bieng lazy, I figured I would ask here first to see if I could get a list or pdf copy of one of your compainies commuting incentive programs to submit.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Do you have public transit in the area? My employer subsidizes use of public transit up to 100% or $230 (federal limit), whichever is less. They, however, do not have the $20 bicyclist benefit.


----------



## DeuceRider (Apr 13, 2011)

Cut and pasted from my companies website.

"As announced at the Employee Annual Award Meetings in June, we have several new programs available to help employees reduce the amount of fuel they consume, thereby reducing the impact on our wallets as well as the environment. Thanks for your support of these new programs -- we can all feel good about contributing to a better world.

In addition to the initiatives outlined below, be sure to look for Green Tips on fuel efficiency and bike safety which will be posted to the Concierge website and the upcoming Greening Your Home section in the Environmental website for other ideas.

Also, we encourage employees traveling between facilities to utilize our existing online meetings, video and conference capabilities, and carpooling as a way to conserve fuel.

We welcome any suggestions and questions you may have around our corporate employee fuel saving initiative. Please direct all communications via e-mail to the Benefits Hotline on additional fuel saving ideas.

Fuel Saving Initiatives - Alternatives for Employees

Carpooling Matching System 
Click here to log into the Carpool matching database. 
Click on Create/Edit Carpool Profile. Enter your personal information and click submit. 
Search for other employees to carpool with by clicking "Browse, Carpool Profiles." 
Contact fellow employees directly to work out specific arrangements (where you'll meet/pick up, who will drive, which days, etc.)
To be entered into a monthly drawing for a $50 gift certificate, be sure to remember to log the number of days and miles carpooled under "Record, Carpool Days." You can view your totaled entries under "Browse, My Carpool Records." You can enter the days/miles as daily, weekly, or monthly, but they must be entered by the first Friday of the subsequent month (i.e., enter August's activities by the first Friday in September) to be entered into the drawing.

Bikepooling Matching System 
Click here to log into the Bikepool matching database. 
Click on Create/Edit Bikepool Profile. Enter your personal information and click submit. 
Search for other employees to bikepool with by clicking "Browse, Bikepool Profiles." 
Contact fellow employees directly to work out specific arrangements (where you'll meet, which days, etc.)
To be entered into a monthly drawing for a $50 gift certificate, be sure to remember to log the number of days and miles biked solo or bikepooled under "Record, Bikepool Days." You can view your totaled entries under "Browse, My Bikepool Records." You can enter the days/miles as daily, weekly, or monthly, but they must be entered by the first Friday of the subsequent month (i.e., enter August's activities by the first Friday in September) to be entered into the drawing.

Helpful biking tips:
http://www.bikeleague.org/resources/better/commuters.php 
http://www.bicyclinglife.com/PracticalCycling/commuteguide.htm

Bike Reimbursement Program (retroactive to June 1, 2008) 
Employees are eligible to receive a one-time reimbursement of $100 for purchasing a bike for personal use only(does not include spouses or family members). The Reimbursement Request Form must be completed and returned to the Benefits Department. Note: New or used bike must be purchased through a retail establishment. Children's bikes are excluded from this reimbursement . 
Employees may pay for the bike via payroll deduction if bike is purchased from Velo City in downtown Holland or one of three Cycling & Fitness locations (Chicago Drive, Kentwood, and Holland). Employees must complete the Payroll Deduction form available at the three locations. Deductions will be spread out equally over 12 months from the date of purchase. Note: Only one bike per employee may be purchased, with a maximum deduction amount of $1,500 (the bike may cost more, but only up to $1500 may be deducted). Only the employee bike purchase (and not accessories or service) may be included in the Payroll Deduction. 
Employees may submit a reimbursement form for a bike purchase OR a bike tune-up inspection, but not both. 
Discount for bikes, accessories, and service are available at the following bicycle shops throughout West Michigan and are effective beginning July 14, 2008.
NOTE: Bikes may be purchased at any retail establishment. Only the bike reimbursement is retroactive to June 1, 2008. No minimum bicycle purchase price is required. The scooter/motorcycle helmet reimbursement does not apply to bike helmets (helmet/accessory discounts are available at several of the bike shops below).
Ada Bike Shop 
10% off all accessories
Alger Schwinn Cyclery 
10% off a bike
Breakaway Bicycles - Muskegon, Grand Haven and Kalamazoo 
$25 worth of free accessories with bike purchase, 10% off accessories when you purchase a bike
Cross Country Cycle 
25% off helmets; 10% off all accessories when purchasing a bike
Freewheeler Bike Shop 
10% off bikes; 15% off any accessories
Holland Cycling and Fitness - Holland, Chicago Drive and Kentwood (Available as payroll deduction) 
10% off bikes and accessories
Lakeshore Cycle and Fitness 
10% off bikes; 15% off accessories and service
Speed Merchants 
10% off bikes
Velo City (Available as payroll deduction) 
50% off labor; 20% off lights, locks, fenders, racks and bags; 10% off any bike over $500 (may not apply to special orders)
Zeeland Schwinn Cyclery 
$30 of free accessories with new bike purchase
Bike Tune-Up/Inspection Reimbursement (retroactive to June 1, 2008) 
Employees are eligible to receive a one-time reimbursement of $25 for a bike tune-up/inspection for personal use only (does not include spouses or family members). The Reimbursement Request Form must be completed and returned to the Benefits Department.

Note: You may submit a reimbursement form for a bike purchase OR a bike tune-up/inspection, but not both. 
Hybrid OR Fuel-Efficient Car Reimbursement Program (retroactive to June 1, 2008)
A one-time reimbursement of $500 is available for employees who purchase a new or used hybrid or fuel-efficient car for personal use. Per the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration CAFE 2020 standards, "fuel-efficient" is defined as 35 miles per gallon highway or higher. (Sticker on car indicates expected range for most drivers. That does not qualify for the reimbursement. Sticker must show highway MPG at least 35 or higher in order to qualify for the reimbursement). The Reimbursement Request Form must be completed and returned to the Benefits Department. Proof of mileage must be submitted along with the reimbursement form (copy of window sticker, copy of page from owner's manual, printout from fueleconomy.gov, etc.).

Helpful fuel-saving tips:
http://www.michigan.gov/som/0,1607,7-192-50778---,00.html

Scooter/Motorcycle Helmet Reimbursement Program (retroactive to June 1, 2008) 
Employees are eligible for a one-time reimbursement of up to $50 for purchasing a Department of Transportation (DOT) approved helmet for use when riding a scooter and/or motorcycle only (does not apply to the purchase of a bicycle helmet). The Reimbursement Request Form must be completed and returned to the Benefits Department. 
The following scooter and motorcycle shops are offering discounts to HMI employees for additional equipment: 
Midwest Motorsports 
10% off helmets and scooters
Performance Motor Sports 
15% off accessories, clothing, helmets
Vespa and Dante's in the Lincoln Mercury dealership (Holland) 
HMI employees will get 10% of the cost of a bike to spend in the store on accessories, e.g. if you purchase a $3500 scooter, you will receive $350 in credit to spend at their store
Four 10-hour Work Days
We are piloting four, 10-hour work days in two (2) production areas. We will evaluate if this initiative is viable and can move forward to other areas.

Non-Sponsored Fuel Saving Options

Van Pooling 
1. RapidVan Pooling Program -- This program is available to employees living in Ottawa, Kent, and Allegan counties. It provides a group of commuters with a minivan that they can use for their daily commute; in turn, RapidVan member pays a monthly fee for the use of the vehicle. Under this program: 
Group of 4 or more commuters share a van along an established route, one person volunteers to be primary driver of the van 
Monthly fee is $500 for commutes less than 60 miles and $700 for greater than 60 miles 
The Rapid covers all other costs associated with the vanpool, including fuel, insurance, maintenance and car washes 
For more information: http://www.ridetherapid.org/vanCarpooling/vanpooling/

2. MDOT offers a similar program for Muskegon county called MichiVan. Under this program: 
5-15 commuters share a van along an established route 
Riders pay a monthly fee; payment is set up as a 30 day pay as you go program. 
One person volunteers to be a primary driver of van 
Rates vary depending on # of commuters and length of commute
For more information: 
http://www.michigan.gov/mdot/0,1607,7-151-9615_11228-166587--,00.html
http://www.vpsiinc.com/home/submenu.asp?MMID=2&SMID=20&OID=27

Contact the Benefits Hotline with questions."


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I work at a public school. In California. If the budget committee knew I was riding my bike, they'd probably start charging me.


----------

